# Two instances of GPU-Z starting at Windows Start-up, asking for administrative rights



## trichter (Feb 7, 2018)

Dear Team,
I am on an somewhat older machine (i5-3570 and GTX 770, Win 10 64-bit).
Recently my GPU-Z (starting with Windows) asks me for permission to alter the system (e.g. the administrative rights dialogue pops up; the same as when you install new software without administrave rights).
At one ocassion i got an "GPU-Z could not find driver"-error, and i get usually two instances of GPU-z (2.7.0) running at the same time.
Ill now re-install it, and hope for the best, but id thought you should know. If i can provide logs, please let me know.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2018)

Check if you have two entries in Windows Scheduled Tasks


----------



## trichter (Feb 7, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Check if you have two entries in Windows Scheduled Tasks



Thank you for your quick reply. This is not the case:





A reinstall didnt fix this behaviour. I am still getting the "GPU-Z wants to change your computer."-dialogue.

Meanwhile, another program (Universal Media Server) fails to start with Windows although its in the start up list. This is all weird. I need myself to buy a new machine.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2018)

The "GPU-Z wants to change your computer" dialog appears depending on your UAC settings and whether your account is a regular user or the Administrator account.

This is completely normal.

Can you start GPU-Z, uncheck the "run at startup" option, and recheck it, then get me a screenshot of Scheduled Tasks again?


----------



## trichter (Feb 7, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> The "GPU-Z wants to change your computer" dialog appears depending on your UAC settings and whether your account is a regular user or the Administrator account.
> 
> This is completely normal.
> 
> Can you start GPU-Z, uncheck the "run at startup" option, and recheck it, then get me a screenshot of Scheduled Tasks again?



Hi,
i forgot pointing out that reinstallation did solve the issue of having two instances/tray symbols. The screenshot is the same as the previous one (except i did delete some entries)

I don't understand why it is normal that the  "GPU-Z wants to change your computer" - dialog appears upon start? it has never behaved like that.  
It is also reproducible; e.g. it happens anytime i start GPU-Z, not only on windows start. What does it plan to change on my machine?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 7, 2018)

Microsoft changed the wording to include "change your computer" for some reason.

GPU-Z won't change anything, the dialog is really asking you "give the software administrative privileges so it can access the hardware"

Ooooh I just found a bug related to on startup, the command line arguments should be "-restarted -minimized" not just "-minimized".

This should help with the two instances coming up. The latest Windows 10 version will restart apps that were running at the time of shutdown.
If you shutdown while GPU-Z is running, and the startup entry exists, Windows will restart one instance and startup entry will launch a second. The -restarted command line parameter prevents that (The second instance will detect that another instance is already running and quietly exit)


----------

